# Columbus (Ohio) Toy and Collectable show finds



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I had not been to this show in years. Vendor attendance was way down from what I remember. A lot of action figures and die cast cars. I did manage to pick these up:










I got the slots from 2 different vendors. I have $53 invested in all 4.

And these:










Great reference photos!

Marty


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hey Marty....

Thanks for leaving all that MIB Revell stuff......did you see the tackle box full of stuff Dave bought?


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice pics too.... sheesh... I miss the 60's.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

SCJ said:


> Hey Marty....
> 
> Thanks for leaving all that MIB Revell stuff......did you see the tackle box full of stuff Dave bought?
> 
> ...


I left by 9:00. A lot of dealers were still unpacking when I left.

Marty


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I really like the car cards, I would have grabbed them too.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

SCJ said:


> Hey Marty....
> 
> Thanks for leaving all that MIB Revell stuff......did you see the tackle box full of stuff Dave bought?
> 
> ...


BTW - the T-jet Vette and the TYCO Bug I got from the dealer directly behind Dave.

Marty


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Marty said:


> BTW - the T-jet Vette and the TYCO Bug I got from the dealer directly behind Dave.
> 
> Marty


Oh, so you left me the painted short nose Porsche, broken window post matador, cut Ferrari 612 (why?) and those junk 1/32 cars....thanks! 

All I bought was the eight MIB Revell body and chassis kits for a buck two five.

Did you see Dave's acquisition!?!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

SCJ said:


> Oh, so you left me the painted short nose Porsche, broken window post matador, cut Ferrari 612 (why?) and those junk 1/32 cars....thanks!
> 
> All I bought was the eight MIB Revell body and chassis kits for a buck two five.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I left them just for you.

I have not seen it yet.

Marty


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

You da man Marty.....see you in Richfield!!!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just got off the phone with Dave. He told me what was in the tackle box!! Guess I should have stayed a little longer!!

Marty


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool finidings Marty!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Marty said:


> I just got off the phone with Dave. He told me what was in the tackle box!! Guess I should have stayed a little longer!!
> 
> Marty,I thought you and Dave were still fighting.We'll see you in Ohio.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > I just got off the phone with Dave. He told me what was in the tackle box!! Guess I should have stayed a little longer!!
> ...


----------

